# Wood Threading Jig



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Has anyone seen the Wood Threading Jig in the August/September 2017 Issue of Woodsmith?:smile:


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I have not seen the Woodsmith iisue, but I wonder is it this:?The Beall Tool Company


----------



## Blinky (Jan 25, 2015)

I've been reading it over the last several evenings. Looks very interesting. Don't know if I'd build the canister but I liked the two jigs for turning using a router and the threading.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

woodie26 said:


> Has anyone seen the Wood Threading Jig in the August/September 2017 Issue of Woodsmith?:smile:


No I havent, but I like this one:
Thread cutting jig - by captbbrooks @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community

I dont know where to buy that kind of bit/cutter tho.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

60 degree cutter


----------

